# First post..



## Naomi_lincs (Sep 9, 2013)

Hello. I've joined this forum thingy to hopefully fine out where Ican get some pet siamese mice in Lincolnshire... If you could help that would be amazing thanks. And that is all. Bye!


----------



## Trixie's Mice (Feb 3, 2013)

Welcome to FMB! You might want to try posting in the "wanted section".  I hope someone can help you.


----------



## Fantasia Mousery (Jul 16, 2011)

Welcome.


----------



## Onyx (May 2, 2010)

Welcome to the forums  As above, try the forum wanted and for sale section. Maybe have a scout through the forum and see who has Siamese and contact them via the PM system - most of us don't mind being contacted at all. You could also try contacting the NMC. They have members and shows around the country and are always eager to recruit and help out new members


----------



## andypandy29us (Aug 10, 2012)

hello and welcome


----------



## Naomi_lincs (Sep 9, 2013)

Thanks for the welcomes and advice  I have posted in the wanted section so hopefully will hear something! Cant wait to get my first mice ^_^


----------

